

Digg comments about how to disagree, slightly different from News.YC - mrtron
http://digg.com/people/How_to_Disagree

======
pg
It's surprisingly restrained, though. I noticed the same thing on reddit. This
particular essay seems to wedge trolls.

~~~
pg
Correction: not on MetaFilter.

[http://www.metafilter.com/70350/Turning-writing-into-a-
conve...](http://www.metafilter.com/70350/Turning-writing-into-a-conversation)

On the other hand, it's not entirely surprising MetaFilter users would dislike
this one. The point about the pretentious subtype of DH0 was inspired by
MetaFilter comment threads.

~~~
Zak
_Of course they would say that. They're MetaFilter users._

Sometimes it's hard to draw the line between a relatively useless ad hominem
attack and a meaningful critique of a group. How do you distinguish between
what you just said here and DH1?

~~~
pg
I'm not doing it as a form of disagreement. (I don't expect MetaFilter readers
to see this thread.) I'm just explaining where that part of the essay came
from.

------
mynameishere
Digg is bad. Don't go there.

Funny how much _ad hominem_ thinking regulates our behavior, and benefits us,
no matter how much of a fallacy it is supposed to be.

------
mrtron
Let's be thankful we have a venue for intelligent discourse.

------
PieSquared
Whoa. Striking difference. It's almost like YouTube... I don't think comments
can get worse than YouTubian ones.

------
edw519
Looks like posting on digg is like spitting into the ocean. What's the point?

------
acgourley
mmm metacomments..

